# Woot Second Post.... (I mean macro shot)



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2009)

I wasn't even going to post this, but we now have a MACRO forum...... couldn't resist. Taken yesterday.





 

Thanks for the new forum.
Thanks for looking.​


----------



## christm (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, love it. Great shot.


----------



## dwol (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome! they blend in so well. . . this new Macro forum is going to be a must to view


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 16, 2009)

wow. great shot


----------



## rhall54 (Jul 16, 2009)

aww this is great!

I've been looking into buying a new lens. but I'm poor.

I've resorted to trying to sell things. I searched for things I had of value that I could sell... and I found some designer purses. Nobody wants to buy them though.  

So for now.. I'll just save. but hopefully soon I can post some pictures in here!!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 16, 2009)

That is really great!!! I love it and I guess I will have to buy me a macro lens too!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 16, 2009)

Damn thats green.  Good catch.  :thumbup:


----------



## mishele (Jul 16, 2009)

Where the hell do you live w/ bugs like that?


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice shot. Keep'em coming....


----------



## papatooth (Jul 17, 2009)

that is wicked, look at how its skin looks so mechanical. its a robot, could it be a transformer? ok that sucked, but i like it awesome lines!


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 17, 2009)

Is this with the 105 2.8 AF-S?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, what a cool looking creature. And the green on green is just great.

But why did you cut off this poor guy's wings? For some reason, the rear legs (or whatever they are called) being cut off don't bother me much but the wings do.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 17, 2009)

FFS.... I never imagined this.... Thanks so much for your comments.



dwol said:


> Awesome! they blend in so well. . .


I could have easily missed it.



> I'll just save. but hopefully soon I can post some pictures in here!!


Do it.



Jeffro said:


> That is really great!!! I love it and I guess I will have to buy me a macro lens too!


Do it.



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Damn thats green. Good catch. :thumbup:


Lafoto should like this one.  



mishele said:


> Where the hell do you live w/ bugs like that?


Southeast US.



ruaslacker2 said:


> Nice shot. Keep'em coming....


Are you teasing me?




benlonghair said:


> Is this with the 105 2.8 AF-S?


 :thumbup:


c.cloudwalker said:


> Wow, what a cool looking creature. And the green on green is just great.
> 
> But why did you cut off this poor guy's wings? For some reason, the rear legs (or whatever they are called) being cut off don't bother me much but the wings do.


Cheers, but I have to admit.... I choked.  The shots that are full bodied weren't quite 'there' with focus.  This one was IMO, clipped wing and all, was.

Thanks again everybody.


----------



## *Rae* (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow!!
Nice shot and I love the color.​


----------



## ocular (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh my word, someone help me with a word to complement this masterpiece.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

Amazing!  The detail in the bug is fantastic! xxx


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 7, 2009)

I like it. My only comment/critique is that the left side of the frame is a little too busy for me. All the OOF leaves or what ever take away from the subject.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Rae, ocular, bee bee & do'urden.... Glad you liked it.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 29, 2009)

great shot!!!


----------



## mahum (Jan 13, 2010)

what lens?


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 21, 2010)

Love the detail in the body.  katydid-yes?


----------



## sojourn (Mar 21, 2010)

Great photo, awesome beast!!


----------

